# Matagorda guide



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Friend of mine asked about a guide for a family trip with young kids down in Matagorda. I told him I knew where some guys were that would know. Any thoughts?


----------



## POA (12 mo ago)

Capt Caleb on youtube


----------



## POA (12 mo ago)

Or Capt Alvin D on Youtube


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone but Run N Gun and Reel Rush Charters. Steer clear.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

POA said:


> Or Capt Alvin D on Youtube


Alvin Dedeaux? I've fished with him. Great guide, but not for a family trip with little kids. Besides, I think he concentrates on hill country float tips in the summer.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks guys. Yeah, definitely a family trip with young ones.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

Capt. Ken Sabin is a stand up guy for a family trip. He is based out of Matagorda harbor.


----------

